

Timothy Leary Video Games Unearthed in Archive - magoghm
http://artsbeat.blogs.nytimes.com/2013/09/27/timothy-leary-video-games-unearthed-in-archive/?smid=tw-nytimes&_r=2

======
lectrick
Also of note: the unknown Keith Haring drawings in some kind of color version
of MacPaint (I want to say it was probably PixelPaint as I'm pretty sure
MacPaint was only monochrome...)

[https://twitter.com/mennerich/status/380734234299621376/phot...](https://twitter.com/mennerich/status/380734234299621376/photo/1)

------
crucialfelix
I remember playing one of these, I guess the one that got released: Mind
Mirror. I just remember that in the beginning you start off as a little sperm
and you have to swim.

